
Show HN: Palantir – active monitoring and alerting system - gajus
https://github.com/gajus/palantir
======
timvdalen
Looks interesting and certainly well-documented, but I would consider changing
the name. I instantly thought the other Palantir had launched something new.

~~~
gajus
I can only assume you are talking about J. R. R. Tolkien.

~~~
akusete
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palantir_Technologies](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palantir_Technologies)

------
stevekemp
Feels like an interesting problem - but writing tests in javascript feels a
little odd.

The way I approached this was to have a server holding state, and being in
charge of the notification of humans. The actual network-testing, etc, could
be carried out by a different tool which would talk to the alert-server.

[https://github.com/skx/purppura/](https://github.com/skx/purppura/) \+
[https://github.com/skx/overseer/](https://github.com/skx/overseer/) in my
case. But these are not novel ideas, nor is it a novel approach in general.

Then

------
dosy
But interestingly this person has held the NPM package name "palantir" for 4
years. Wow. Just wow.

~~~
gajus
It was owned by another person. I simply asked to takeover the namespace as
there was no code associated with the package.

